# Very impressed!



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Ordered a Flex rotary from you guys on Friday, got an email saying it had been dispatched Monday and it is now with my Tuesday afternoon! Impressive.

Oh and thanks for the free bag of haribo, will go down a treat!

Thanks very much!


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Which one did you go for? I've been eyeing these up!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

The pe14-2 150 mate!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Zetec-al said:


> Ordered a Flex rotary from you guys on Friday, got an email saying it had been dispatched Monday and it is now with my Tuesday afternoon! Impressive.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the free bag of haribo, will go down a treat!
> 
> Thanks very much!


Thanks for the order Zetec-al and your great feedback too.

Glad you liked the Haribo too 

Hope we can help you again soon :thumb:


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm considering in ordering one of these! Johnny have you got any in stock? Also do they come with some sort of holding handle over the rotating head?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep in stock and ready to roll !

You hold the head of the machine to control it and will get better control over it that way. 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Used my flex earlier this morning. All I can say it what a great machine. love how smooth it is and how much lighter the machine is compared to my old silverline!

Would recommend to anyone!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

I have bought a few things from C&S and they are top notch on service and delivery :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Quackers! 

We really do appreciate all the kind words

Cheers, 

John


----------

